# How to update/upgrade powerpc64



## tuaris (Jan 19, 2014)

Using `freebsd-update` doesn't work:


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

Does this mean I always have to update from source?


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 19, 2014)

freebsd-update works only for Tier 1 architectures, which powerpc64 isn't. Thus, you have to update from source.


----------



## tuaris (Jan 26, 2014)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> freebsd-update works only for Tier 1 architectures, which powerpc64 isn't. Thus, you have to update from source.



Is it possible for me to roll-out my own internal "update" site?  I have a few Power Mac Pro G5's running FreeBSD and I'd hate to have to do a source upgrade on all of them.


----------

